# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Topic des accessoires

## rea

Allez-y, montrez nous vos accesoires divers et varies pour vos toutous   ::  

J'adore les accessoires, surtout les laisses/harnais, si ca tenait qu'a moi j'en aurais pleins, mais j'essayes de me soigner   ::

----------


## Noemie-

aahaah rea gaga   ::

----------


## rea

Ah bah completement   ::  

Mes nouvelles trouvailles, KITCH au possible et j'assume   ::  

Lola:


Gin et son T-shirt mais ca c'est vraiment pour rire   ::   ::  


et ce collier j'ai prit juste parce que pas cher, je vais probablement le garder pour un chien errant ou autre, mais en attendant

----------


## virginie63

Etant autant    ::    que toi pour les accessoires divers et variés me voilà !! 

Je me passe volontiers de m'acheter des fringues a moi pour leur acheter colliers, harnais.... 

*Alors tout d'abord Princesse Alba et son collier spécial lévrier commandé au québec*   ::  


[img][/img]



_Tatayé et son collier personnalisé_   ::  

[img][/img]



_The Famous harnais_ 

[img][/img]



*Lucky et son bandana "je proméne ma maitresse"* 

[img][/img]



Ouais je suis une dingue   :lol2: 

et j'en ai encore plein   :eyebrows:

----------

Arf ici depuis qu'on a du K9 j'ai tout rangé  :?  et st'au fond du placard qu'on a entassé du boxon sur la caisse.

Et j'vais vous épargner les 30000 jouets de Stane, et les 50000 peluches de Murphy   ::

----------


## rea

tay pas drole BB   ::   ::  

virginie j'adore le collier perso et le bandana   ::   ::   ::  
outaeu?   ::  

sinon moi aussi je prefere acheter pour eux que pour moi   ::

----------


## Millepertuis

Ahhhhhhh !!!

Le collier avec le nom dessus et le bandana !!   :Embarrassment: k: 

J'adore !!!

Tu les as trouvé où ?

----------


## sylviana

J'en ai 10 000 à faire des photos, surtout que Voraus  areçu son harnais hier et qu'il est top classe avec   :niais: 
On peut peut être aussi mettre des liens vers des sites où on les trouve?   :kao4:

----------


## Noemie-

Ouiiiii des photos syl   ::  

Il est chouette celui de Tatayé j'adore !!

----------


## la_puce

quelques dodos et colliers

----------


## sylviana

C'est un collier de Solo qu'il a ?   :kao3:

----------


## Noemie-

Le noir et doré est magnifique   :amour3:   et lui va à merveille !

----------


## chupachup

il est trop beau ce petit bébé !!!!

----------


## la_puce

Alors le noir/or et le vert ont été fait par solo sauf que mon homme a perdu le noir et or   ::

----------


## mely3969

jveux bien voir voraus avec son k9 . sont chouettes les colliers de solo

moi jai plein de dodo pour chien/chat mais pas forcement en service /

----------


## sylviana

Beau gosse en polaire

----------


## mallo

C'est vrai qu'il est beau. Fut un temps, j'étais une grande fan des doberman ; mais avec la vie un peu mémère que je mène, j'ai vite compris que c'était juste un rêve.  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Au contraire elle est super pratique, manteaux très simple à enfiler...

----------


## malko

pis ça permet d'adapter et de passer d'un chien à l'autre qui font la même taille en hauteur mais pas en largeur  ::

----------


## malko

moi pas besoin de couvrir le ventre, le ventre se couvre de boue, ça isole  ::

----------


## malko

oui jme doute.
Du coup entre laver les manteaux ou laver les chiens, j'ai choisi de laver les chiens à chaque retour de balade

----------


## mallo

Je me tate pour en commander chez madame Xaros justement.... Avec strass, ça déchire lol

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

J'en ai un de padd qui.couvre le.poitrail aussi

----------


## sylviana

J'aimerais beaucoup trouver des manteaux qui couvrent le ventre, mais à un prix adapté à mon budget, max 30 euros. C'est que j'ai 4 chiens à habiller, moi  ::

----------


## mallo

Je suis comme toi sylviana, mais avec 3 chiens. 
Et y'en a deux qui n'aiment pas leurs manteaux ; j'en ai un qui est trop grand, pour Nougat, et avec le harnais par dessus ça le gène. Résultat, il ne veux plus avancer. Et pour Guiz, ça lui serre trop le bide et le kiki (et le problème de ce chien, c'est qu'il est petit mais gros)...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Sylviana il y a un modele chez equitheme, je l'ai payer 12€ perso, qui couvre le poitrail en entier et qui apres se scratch de chaque cote des flancs ! Noir lisere orange aussi il est top n

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a plus la taille de grant dispo mais c'est ce modele : 

https://www.padd.fr/boutique_equitation_DESZ02675.htm?mode=detailDesto  ckage&pic=1&cat=84&page=1

----------


## mallo

Est ce qu'un harnais julius peut convenir à un chien qui est fragile du dos ?

----------


## Taysa

Tout depend ou se situe sa fragilitee dans le dos mais suivant le point de pression cela peut le gener oui

----------


## mallo

Mince. Bon il sera comme ses deux compagnons, avec un animalin....
Merci

----------


## Naloune

> Ce sont de grands chiens ?
> 
> Franchement, j'ai acheté un matelas anti-escarre (housse imperméable, déhoussable, lavable à 95°) sur le mauvais coin pour mon DA en fin de vie ! Il passe sa vie vautré dedans avec mon croisé BA ! C'est TOP et hyper confortable ! Ca ne se déforme pas (pourtant, avec les 2 loulous, ça fait 100 kg), j'en suis ravie !
> 
> Ah et je l'ai payé 50 balles !


Crotte 4 jours après désolé Kybou  ::  
C'est pas de très gros doudous non, 33 et 27 kg mais ma chienne est une gratteuse de compèt', elle défonce tout. C'est ce qu'ils avaient un matelas anti-escarre comme une gourde j'ai enlevée la housse en plastique et mis protège matelas + drap housse (+ couverture  :: , oui bon, faut pas qu'ils aient froid) et on est descendu un matin, y'avait visiblement eu une soirée mousse pendant qu'on dormait  ::  
Donc là je cherche un truc indéchirab'.
Sinon Cucul-la-praline a aussi un petit manteau  ::  
Vous noterez le petit bout qui rebique, dans un souci d'autonomie il a voulu l'enlever tout seul comme un grand.

----------


## Taysa

Mydogshop peut etre ? J'ai un doute je vois de quoi tu parles mais je sais plus ou il me semble l'avoir vu

----------


## Lou

J'en ai déjà vu aussi mais je ne sais plus où....

Sinon sur zooplus il y a ça :http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/jo...animaux/361171

Ou carrément une vraie pieuvre ^^ http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/jo...n_chien/361175

----------


## Tisouen

> Par hasard: savez vous où je peux trouver une corde à noeuds qui fasse style "pieuvre"? Avec une boule en corde tressée au milieu et plusieurs bras en corde autour, en taille XL?
> Quand j'ai laissé mes chiens en pension il y a 10 jours, des gens avaient emmené ce jouet pour leur chien et je suis sure que les miens adoreraient mais je n'arrive pas à en trouver...


T'en as besoin pour quand ? 

Je peux t'en commander une si besoin mais faut déjà compter 6 ou 7€ hors frais de port (sauf si tu passes par saint philbert lol)

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Fais la toi même : un voeux plaid polaire que tu tailles en lanières de 4cm de large sur 1,20m de long, tu fais des scoubidous avec et tu accroches ça sur un jouet genre kong rond

----------


## skapounkette

> T'en as besoin pour quand ? 
> 
> Je peux t'en commander une si besoin mais faut déjà compter 6 ou 7 hors frais de port (sauf si tu passes par saint philbert lol)


Tu es sur St Philbert de Grand lieu???

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fais la toi même : un voeux plaid polaire que tu tailles en lanières de 4cm de large sur 1,20m de long, tu fais des scoubidous avec et tu accroches ça sur un jouet genre kong rond


pas bête oui! C'est solide le polaire ? Mes chiens adorent tirer chacun d'un côté

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'en ai déjà vu aussi mais je ne sais plus où....
> 
> Sinon sur zooplus il y a ça :http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/jo...animaux/361171
> 
> Ou carrément une vraie pieuvre ^^ http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/jo...n_chien/361175


Oui j'avais vu ces jouets mais vu la délicatesse de mes chiens ils risquent de ne pas faire long feu lol

----------


## Tisouen

PAs saint philbert même non mais pas loin. 

Et oui le polaire c'est solide.

----------


## Taysa

Sur croq.fr j'ai vu un jouet dans le style que tu cherches  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

En parlant de jouets costaud, je suis plutôt contente de ça :
http://www.kongcompany.com/fr/produc...a/tugga-wubba/

Bon ça reste bouffable en y mettant un peu du sien, mais bien costaud quand même pour un truc en tissu (acheté chez chadog, j'en ai pas vu sur zoo+ par contre ?)

----------


## Taysa

M'en vais chercher sur chadog alors

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai le même mais le mien il fait pouic pouic, je l'avais trouvé à botanic

----------


## Taysa

Iana adore les pouic pouic  ::  elle adore aussi le faire couiner a cote de ton oreille quand tu t'endors sur le canapé  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Moi je crois que je vais commander deux manteaux pour mes gros demain, j'aime bien ce modèle pour les deux, puis rouge c'est mixte  :: 

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/ma...e_chien/102938

----------


## inari

Je sais que vous parlez chien, mais est ce que par hasard certaines d'entre vous ont essayé de mettre un pull à un chat (très très frileux, je chauffe à 22 pour lui mais ça lui suffit pas...)  ?

----------


## brigitte56

[QUOTE=inari;2066500]Je sais que vous parlez chien, mais est ce que par hasard certaines d'entre vous ont essayé de mettre un pull à un chat (très très frileux, je chauffe à 22 pour lui mais ça lui suffit pas...)  ?[/QUOTE

un chat fait souvent sa toilette, un pull va vite le stresser.
pour ma chatte sphynx, je lui mets la bouillotte snuggle entourée d'une polaire:http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...fe_chien/59481

----------


## inari

J'ai cette bouillotte mais il ne veut pas aller dessus. 
En fait il adore être sous des couettes et couvertures mais c'est vrai tu as raison ça risque de le gener pour se toiletter. Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour qu'il ait assez chaud, c'est pas un sphynx pourtant mais franchement des fois on dirait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai cette bouillotte mais il ne veut pas aller dessus. 
En fait il adore être sous des couettes et couvertures mais c'est vrai tu as raison ça risque de le gener pour se toiletter. Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour qu'il ait assez chaud, c'est pas un sphynx pourtant mais franchement des fois on dirait

----------


## malko

Et si justement les chaussures ne font pas long feu, la colle à tissu ça serait pas suffisant pour le scratch ?

----------


## pim-pam-poum

ou des pressions ? c'est super rapide à mettre par rapport à du scratch

Bonjour,

Il m'arrive souvent de lire ce forum pour y piocher des astuces, c'est notamment ici que j'ai connu le Julius K9 qui a déjà sauvé la vie de mon chien par deux fois depuis janvier que nous l'avons adopté.

J'interviens dans ce post pour vous demander conseil à propos de 2 problèmes matériels que j'aimerais bien résoudre et mes recherches seule n'ont rien donné.

1) l'automne arrive et j'aimerais bien les jours de pluie ne pas rentrer avec une serpillère à la place de mon chien. C'est un chien très fourni en poils + sous poil (BBS) et je crains de le faire "cuire" dans un imper. Je cherche un modèle qui serait respirant de l'intérieur vers l'extérieur mais imperméable à l'extérieur pour ne pas qu'il dégouline de boue en rentrant (nous faisons de la cani-trot' dans les champs très souvent donc il a chaud et rentre le ventre noir de boue et dégoulinant). Connaissez-vous un modèle qui ne soit pas chaud mais juste imperméable tout en étant "respirant" ?

2) notre petit loup ne savait pas jouer lorsqu'il est arrivé puis à force d'essayer de lui envoyer une balle, il a fini par s'y mettre (bon, on ne gagne pas à tous les coups mais quand même il y a de plus en plus de réussite !). La balle que nous lui lancions était un vieux ballon de nos enfants oublié dans une haie. Imaginez un ballon ayant réduit de moitié en grosseur, qui ne tient plus l'air donc qui s'écrase quand il la prend dans sa gueule puis qui se regonfle quand il lâche, la valve étant KO. C'est la seule balle avec laquelle il voulait bien jouer, malheureusement il l'a cachée qqpart sur notre lieu de vacances et nous ne l'avons pas retrouvée. Il s'avère après des tas d'essais qu'il ne veut bien jouer qu'avec des jouets mous (en cause je pense le fait qu'il a les dents très abîmées devant en bas). Je suis dont à la recherche d'un balle un peu grosse mais pas trop et molle. Connaitriez-vous un modèle ? malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé

Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

en imperméable tu peux regarder ça:
http://www.fenril.fr/manteau-pour-ch...-ruffwear.html
http://www.fenril.fr/manteau-pour-ch...urtta-pro.html
http://www.fenril.fr/manteau-pour-ch...ckontrack.html

3 excellentes marques, c'est cher  mais de la super qualité. j'ai le hurrta version hiver (doublé polaire) j'en suis très satisfaite

----------


## stik

Un peu d'aide?




> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner une idée du tour de poitrail d'un labrador (bastardou) svp? Il faudrait que j'achète un harnais pour le chien de mes parents, mais ils iront jamais le mesurer, et je suis trop loin pour le faire.
> 
>  Le chien est 3/4 basset fauve de bretagne, 1/4 labrador, mais qui ressemble à un labrador avec des pattes de basset, et je pense doit peser dans les 20kg au moins. Il est beaucoup plus large que mon épagneul n'était (breton de 13kg) donc je n'ai aucun harnais à sa taille, et j'aimerais pas me tromper de trop. 
> 
> Merci

----------


## lily130/8

sur ce site ils disent 69 cm pour un basset ou un labrador

http://www.dog-attitude.com/fr/helpcenter.asp

----------


## stik

Merci

----------


## pim-pam-poum

> en imperméable tu peux regarder ça:
> http://www.fenril.fr/manteau-pour-ch...-ruffwear.html
> http://www.fenril.fr/manteau-pour-ch...urtta-pro.html
> http://www.fenril.fr/manteau-pour-ch...ckontrack.html
> 
> 3 excellentes marques, c'est cher  mais de la super qualité. j'ai le hurrta version hiver (doublé polaire) j'en suis très satisfaite


Merci, je connais Fenril, j'avais vu les 2 derniers mais pas le premier lien qui serait peut-être le plus adapté. Je crois que je vais finir par les appeler tant je doute parce qu'il y a une contrainte supplémentaire dont je n'ai pas parlé c'est que le harnais de traction n'est pas réglable au niveau du cou et comme ils ont tous un col assez montant, j'ai peur que ça pose problème (je me demande si je vais trouver le truc idéal).

Pour la balle, en remontant le fil, j'ai vu cette balle :


qui semble correspondre à ce que je recherche puisqu'il est indiqué :
"Balle de jeu creuse rigolote avec pieds et sifflet squeaker à  l'intérieur. Fabriquée à 100% en caoutchouc naturel, elle est durable et  ultra résistante.Existe en 3 tailles et 2 coloris au choix"

si je comprend bien, elle "s'enfonce" quand on la prend. C'est donc ce que je recherche mais sans les pieds  


et tant que j'y suis, j'ai passé bcp de temps hier sur le net pour les imper et je suis tombée sur un (peut-être) bon plan pour celles qui cherchent un manteau. Il ne correspond pas à mon besoin mais je vous en fais profiter :
http://www.cheval-shop.com/boutique/...-hv-crown.html

il n'y a pas toutes les tailles dans toutes les couleurs et il y a 7 euros de FDP. Je précise que je n'ai pas d'action sur ce site.

----------


## ptikuik

> Voila le dernier achat pour équipé Fiona pour cette hiver


J'ai acheté le même l'hiver dernier, je le trouve très bien  :Smile: 
(les deux d'avant ont pas tenus bien longtemps.. celui la est plus résistant je trouve)

----------


## ben&

Merci

----------


## sylviana

Pour la balle, mes chiens l'ont en plusieurs tailles. Elle ne s'enfonce que très peu, suffisamment pour que le pouic se mette en marche, mais c'est tout. Ce n'est pas un jouet mou, en tout cas. D'ailleurs, elle est rebondissante.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

mince ! merci pour tes indications ... comme il était indiqué jouet creux j'ai bien cru que j'avais trouvé, pfff

----------


## ben&

Voila la miss fiona a son manteau pour bravé le froid ... l'hiver peu arrivé ﻿

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hier j'ai enfin acheté la laisse 3 points de couleur assortie à Mumug je la voulais depuis longtemps mais à chaque fois y'avait pas la bonne taille / couleur , je suis trop contente ! (du coup pas commandé sur le web, 9 centimes de plus mais les frais de port en moins)

Par contre on évitera de parler du fait que Mumug n'est quasiment JAMAIS en laisse et que j'avais déjà une laisse dont je ne me sers jamais (en plus de celles dont je me sers parfois, ou rarement  ::  ).

----------


## Ripich

Wow ! Intéressant ce topic, je ne savais pas qu'il existait autant d'accessoires pour les chiens, c'est assez impressionnant !

----------


## Misscoco

Je me tâte à acheter un sac à dos pour transporter Gabin (10kg) sur mon dos dans les transports etc. Quelqu'un a déjà testé ?

----------


## Michèle B

marre que les personnes ne respectent pas le travail des autres 
début décembre on me demande si je pouvais faire 5 manteaux -pulls pour chihuahuas , je dis ok , j'en fais 1 et l'envoie de suite pour vérifier si la taille est bonne , ok tout est parfait , 
 les 4 autres sont terminés depuis le 28 décembre , je voulais les envoyer et des amies m'ont dit non attend le chèque de la commande , donc depuis les manteaux sont à la maison ;  j'ai contacté par mail plusieurs fois la personne et le  le 8 janvier cette personne  me dit oui je vous envoie le chèque aujourd'hui et toujours rien ,
 je tiens à préciser que le premier manteau envoyé vers le 15 décembre et les frais de port n'ont  pas  été réglés 
j'ai passé du temps à confectionner ces petits manteaux , 
je suis dégoutée

----------


## fanelan

Je suis dégoûtée pour toi aussi. 

Xaros a raison, surtout si tu ne connais pas du tout les personnes.
Tu pourrais peut-être mettre une annonce pour vendre ces manteaux qui te restent sur les bras.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Je pensais à ce fil ce matin dans le RER parce qu'une dame africaine était assise dans la même rangée que moi avec un pt'it loup dans le dos. Dommage, elle avait l'air de mauvais poil, sinon je serais bien allée lui tâter l'écharpe  :Big Grin: 
Bon, je vais essayer de me souvenir de tout ce que j'ai lu, je n'ai pas cité.
Pour la solidité, pour moi il ne fait aucun doute que c'est solide et que le poids ne posera pas de problème à ce niveau là. Si les recommandations donnent cet âge c'est sans doute que ça n'a pas été testé sur des plus grands tout simplement. En même temps il ne viendrait pas à l'idée de quelqu'un, à mon avis, de trimbaler un enfant de 10 ans en écharpe. Puis il y a un problème de hauteur aussi, un enfant ça grandit (oui, oui :lol :Smile: . Si il devient plus grand que l'espace qu'il y a entre ta taille et ton menton ben c'est le coup de boule assuré à mon avis  
Quant au fait qu'un enfant s'accroche, ben pas tant que ça parce qu'un petit ne sait pas faire et puis bien souvent un p'tit loup porté en ventral s'endort rapidement donc c'est plutôt un poids mort.

L'anneau a l'air pas mal, faudrait tout de même voir si la position de l'écharpe permet de bien répartir la charge sinon on en revient à porter sur une seule épaule et il faudrait aussi savoir s'il l'anneau reste bien serré (voir peut-être des avis sur le net).

Le tissu des écharpes est un coton très épais un peu comme du tissu d'ameublement. T'as pas un vieux double rideau pour tester la faisabilité avant d'acheter ? (oui, je sais, 2ème idée loufoque  ). Ce qui est sûr c'est que ça ne peut se faire sans sans doute de multiples essais de "confortabilité", ton 4 pattes est-il suffisamment cool pour les accepter ? et, si tu trouves le bon nouage, pourquoi ne pas le laisser et enfiler l'écharpe déjà nouée ?

Bon, tout ça, ce ne sont que des idées hein, je n'ai jamais testé et n'ai pas la moindre qualification pour pouvoir affirmer quoi que ce soit !

----------


## pim-pam-poum

> Je crois que Dog aime beaucoup son manteau Hurtta


je viens seulement de voir la photo, chouette ! mais tu as combien de manteaux en fait ? 


Michèle, je comprends ta colère. Perso, je donne assez facilement des trucs d'occasion et je demande seulement les frais d'envoi et un jour j'ai envoyé et n'ai jamais reçu le remboursement des FDP. Depuis je n'envoie plus d'avance.

----------


## chaoscilliation

> Pour la solidité, pour moi il ne fait aucun doute que c'est solide et que le poids ne posera pas de problème à ce niveau là. Si les recommandations donnent cet âge c'est sans doute que ça n'a pas été testé sur des plus grands tout simplement. En même temps il ne viendrait pas à l'idée de quelqu'un, à mon avis, de trimbaler un enfant de 10 ans en écharpe. Puis il y a un problème de hauteur aussi, un enfant ça grandit (oui, oui :lol. Si il devient plus grand que l'espace qu'il y a entre ta taille et ton menton ben c'est le coup de boule assuré à mon avis  
> Quant au fait qu'un enfant s'accroche, ben pas tant que ça parce qu'un petit ne sait pas faire et puis bien souvent un p'tit loup porté en ventral s'endort rapidement donc c'est plutôt un poids mort.
> 
> L'anneau a l'air pas mal, faudrait tout de même voir si la position de l'écharpe permet de bien répartir la charge sinon on en revient à porter sur une seule épaule et il faudrait aussi savoir s'il l'anneau reste bien serré (voir peut-être des avis sur le net).
> 
> Le tissu des écharpes est un coton très épais un peu comme du tissu d'ameublement. T'as pas un vieux double rideau pour tester la faisabilité avant d'acheter ? (oui, je sais, 2ème idée loufoque  ). Ce qui est sûr c'est que ça ne peut se faire sans sans doute de multiples essais de "confortabilité", ton 4 pattes est-il suffisamment cool pour les accepter ? et, si tu trouves le bon nouage, pourquoi ne pas le laisser et enfiler l'écharpe déjà nouée ?
> 
> Bon, tout ça, ce ne sont que des idées hein, je n'ai jamais testé et n'ai pas la moindre qualification pour pouvoir affirmer quoi que ce soit !


Ahah, oui, je pense aussi pour le poids, mais j'ai peur que ça vienne aussi de la charge supportée par l'anneau. Mais bon, dans ce cas, j'ai toujours la possibilité de le remplacer par un nœud. Niveau avis, les commentaires ont l'air ravis de l'anneau. 
Pour le tissus, j'avoue que j'ai rien du genre chez moi, mais je le porte parfois ma chienne de 25kg dans un drap en coton fin pour la mettre dans la baignoire, et ça tient. Donc en effet, si c'est encore plus épais, ça devrait tenir impecc'. ^^ 
Pour la répartition de la charge, ça reprend l'effet bandoulière es sacs que l'on peut mettre en travers. Je me suis coltinée pendant 3ans un sac du genre pour faire 1h de trajet avec mes affaires pour 2semaines, donc ça devrait aller je pense. Puis, c'est pas pour longtemps. C'est juste le temps qu'il récupère, ça lui prend pas longtemps. Et ça me décharge les bras. Parce qu'autant niveau charge, mon dos supporte bien son poids, autant mes bras fatiguent vite avec mon système actuel.  

Après, 3 pattes en tant que cobaye, c'est pas un soucis, mais faut que je le fatigue bien avant. xD J'ai pris l'écharpe avec l'anneau parce que pas très cher, donc au pire, si ça marche pas, je lui en ferais un coussin. ^^

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Tu nous raconteras tes essais !

je suis allée voir les différentes façons de porter avec ce système parce que la photo me posait problème (un bébé planté dans le haut du bras ... bof ! puis finalement sur la photo tu as les 2 bras "condamnés"). Mais sur les photos que j'ai vu, personne ne s'en sert comme ça. Avec un chien je pense que je testerais "en hamac". Bref, j'espère que vous allez trouver la meilleure combinaison  ::

----------


## Phnix

> je viens seulement de voir la photo, chouette ! mais tu as combien de manteaux en fait ?


J'en ai "juste" deux  
Un manteau Padd pour la pluie, et ce manteau Hurtta pour le grand froid (et la pluie aussi).
Dog est plutôt cool pour les manteaux, ça lui tient chaud et ça le protège de l'eau. A 12 ans et demi, c'est plutôt une bonne chose ! Puis le Hurtta lui protège bien les épaules, et son épaule gauche est un peu H.S., donc ça ne peut lui faire que du bien je pense...

Tu feras des photos chaoscillation ?

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ahah, quand j'aurais une 3ème main, ouais ! xD Sinon, je demanderais à Mémé !

----------


## pim-pam-poum

> J'en ai "juste" deux


 sur la photo, de visu, le Hurtta ne me semblait pas plus épais qu'un imper, c'est pourquoi je me posais la question. Tant mieux s'il a bien chaud ton loulou !




> Ahah, quand j'aurais une 3ème main, ouais ! xD Sinon, je demanderais à Mémé !


Ben le but c'est d'avoir les mains libres. Allez on te laisse une main pour soutenir le poids parce que 20 kg, ça va tirer sur le cou ! mais donc il devrait te rester une main pour les photos

----------


## Phnix

Le Hurtta n'est pas très épais, mais ça a l'air de suffire contre le froid. Ça retient bien la chaleur (c'est tout chaud en dessous), pour le moment, Dog ne s'en plaint pas ! 
C'est vrai que je m'attendais à un manteau plus épais et que j'ai des appréhensions, mais pour le moment, c'est tout bon.

----------


## May-May

> J'en ai "juste" deux  
> Un manteau Padd pour la pluie, et ce manteau Hurtta pour le grand froid (et la pluie aussi).
> Dog est plutôt cool pour les manteaux, ça lui tient chaud et ça le protège de l'eau. A 12 ans et demi, c'est plutôt une bonne chose ! Puis le Hurtta lui protège bien les épaules, et son épaule gauche est un peu H.S., donc ça ne peut lui faire que du bien je pense...
> 
> *Tu feras des photos chaoscillation ?*


C'est Mémé qui supervise les photos  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Les zoreiiiiiiilles

----------


## Phnix

Mais quelles oreilles !

----------


## lily130/8

Oh les oreilles! il me fait penser à ...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

j'ai tout faux, quand tu parlais de mémé, je croyais que tu parlais de ta grand-mère  

Mince, je pensais qu'il rentrerait plus dans l'écharpe, je comprends que tu aies besoin des 2 bras. Du coup ça t'a aidé quand même ou bof ?

----------


## May-May

> On a testé les nouveaux colliers en forêt c'est top!
> 
> Pièce jointe 297505


J'ai reçu les miens, aucun des deux ne marche... Y a une manipulation spéciale a faire ? Parce que j'ai beau appuyer sur le bouton, ça ne marche pas...

----------


## lilyssie

Non juste à appuyer sur le bouton... C'est pas cool  ::

----------


## May-May

C'est bien ce que je pensais  ::

----------


## May-May

Oui, j'ai regardé, et y a rien...

J'ai écrit du coup, :ais j'ai peur que les frais de port me coûte plus chers que les colliers...

----------


## malko

Bon, j'avais pris large en taille pour les manteaux des moches pour être certaine que les hanches soient bien couvertes mais au final ça tombait trop bas devant et découvrait les épaules.

Du coup j'ai sorti fil et aiguille et hop j'ai remonté l'avant. Les hanches restent hyper protégées et les manteaux sont ajustés  
Et je suis une quiche en couture.

Je crois que je vais toujours faire comme ça maintenant

----------


## Nieggue

Pour sécuriser les promenades en forêt et compagnie (surtout en cette période de chasse), j'ai acheté :
Un grelot qui me fait trop craquer en mode "C'est qui mon petit renne de Noël ?"  
Un gilet fluo. J'ai pris la taille S parce que c'était ça ou L (et que pour un chien de 5 kilos, L, ça fait un peu grand ). L'ennui avec Junior (que j'ai pour tous les manteaux, pulls, etc.) c'est qu'il est long et fin. Donc soit je prends la bonne longueur et c'est deux fois trop large ; soit je prends la bonne largeur et ce qui doit lui arriver en bas du dos lui arrive à mi-dos  Donc là, pour le gilet, ça lui arrive à 3/4 de dos mais ça ne me dérange pas car c'est surtout pour le signaler donc au final, la longueur, je m'en fiche. Mais n'empêche  

La matière est imperméable et coupe-vent donc, au passage, ça le protège un peu du froid, c'est pas mal du tout. Je suis contente de cet achat.

Côté pulls, après plusieurs achats malheureux pour les raisons citées ci-dessus, ma grand-mère lui en a tricoté un sur mesure en faisant un rectangle puis en ajoutant des scratchs. Il faudra que je vous montre ça.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

nous on est à fond dans adidog en ce moment

----------


## fanelan

Il n'y a plus personnes ?

----------


## Noemie-

ou plu de sous  ::

----------


## fanelan

_Côté pulls, après plusieurs achats malheureux pour les raisons citées ci-dessus, ma grand-mère lui en a tricoté un sur mesure en faisant un rectangle puis en ajoutant des scratchs. Il faudra que je vous montre ça.[/QUOTE]_

Je me lance pour faire des pulls pour les loulous des refuges, mais je cherche un modèle tout simple et surtout facile à enfiler. Style "cape" avec une bande sous le bidon.
Trop difficile pour ces petits coeurs d'enfiler les pattes et la tête, mais surtout pour leur retirer. Un peu dans ce style. J'ai créé un post et j'ai également cherché sur le Net, mais pas trouvé grand chose. En plus j'ai déjà acheté tout le nécessaire. Merci.

----------


## fanelan

oui, c'est Francoise Peq
Merci Xaros.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy



----------


## Sydolice

Je cherche un sweet pour ma cocker américaine. Il vient d'où celui du bull terrier ? 
C'est ce genre-là que je cherche.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

cherche "adidog" sur google  ::

----------


## Elanym

Je crois qu'il vas falloir que je trouve soit un pull a mettre sous le k-way, soit une manteau doublé pour Jinie. Il lui en faut pas mal, mais clairement la sortie sous la neige l'autre jour elle a eu sérieusement froid (j'avais mis le K-way pour la protéger de l'eau mais ça n'a pas suffit), bon faut dire qu'elle a pas de sous poils et son poils de base est très clairsemé, elle est quasi nue.
Bref je sais pas encore ce que je vais prendre faut que j'étudie la question. D'un coté un pull pourra servir a coté, mais j'ai peur que ça coince sous le K-way qui a beau être large n'a pas été choisi avec ....

----------


## girafe

D'accord merci pour vos réponses  :Smile:

----------


## Elanym

Hello,

Je remonte le post, qui a des caméras pour avoir un il sur ses chiens en journées par ici ???

J'ai pas forcement besoin d'une où je peux communiquer avec eux (je doute sincèrement de la réaction de Cannelle là dessus) mais ça pourrais être un plus. L'option lancé de friandise me semble totalement inutile par contre.

Point important mes chiens ont une cours et accès au salon a volonté (chatière en cours dinstallation, pour l'instant la porte reste ouverte). Donc il en faudrait potentiellement une pour le salon et une pour lextérieur. (potentiellement abritable mais a voir selon l'angle)

Y'a des retours d'utilisation ? Même si des trucs pas prévu pour les animaux a la base. 
Sachant que j'ai difficilement du réseau au boulot (en cours de résolution)

----------

